# Rocks



## Gregory Day (21 Mar 2019)

I’m struggling to find rocks big enough for my scape and not willing to pay 3.45 a kilo been offered these for nothing is it ok


----------



## BrysonZheng (21 Mar 2019)

They look nice! To test if they’ll affect your water parameters, you could use the vinegar test! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkyweasel (21 Mar 2019)

Also the Daphnia test to check if they release anything toxic.


----------



## dw1305 (22 Mar 2019)

Hi all,





Gregory Day said:


> offered these for nothing is it ok


Yes, should be OK. I'm pretty sure it is <"Carboniferous age limestone">.


sparkyweasel said:


> Also the Daphnia test to check if they release anything toxic


I'd be surprised if the rocks weren't fine, but I agree with @sparkyweasel that the <"_Daphnia_ bioassay"> is a good idea.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Gregory Day (22 Mar 2019)

Thanks all


----------



## Gregory Day (15 Apr 2019)

Picked some rocks up at last.


----------



## alto (16 Apr 2019)

They look good 
But in need of a good cleaning (pressure wash?)


----------

